# Mamba vs. Tekin



## camodeen (Sep 6, 2009)

Okay so i know in the open classes, mamba had an advantage in 13.5 and faster. But what about spec? I have been hearing all kinds of things, people saying mambas are faster. Just wondering if anyone has experience comparing the two? :thumbsup:


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

good question u will prob get 50 answers .I think thet all are supposed too put out the same but who knows?


----------



## camodeen (Sep 6, 2009)

The ESC with the lowest IR under load would probably be the best, but I'm not sure which that is.


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

The best way to figure this out is listen to the starting lineup at the snow birds in what ever class you run and I am almost sure you will hear 2 words on ever car called out and these drivers are by far the best in the business on 99% of the cars you going to hear BSR tires and thats the best any where you go no other tire will work better and the next thing is mamba max speed control just go listen to it dont just take my word its on the web so learn from that nit the guy that's running 39th and telling you hes driving for someone and its the best just go check it out and you will know. I hope that helps


----------



## camodeen (Sep 6, 2009)

stevecox said:


> The best way to figure this out is listen to the starting lineup at the snow birds in what ever class you run and I am almost sure you will hear 2 words on ever car called out and these drivers are by far the best in the business on 99% of the cars you going to hear BSR tires and thats the best any where you go no other tire will work better and the next thing is mamba max speed control just go listen to it dont just take my word its on the web so learn from that nit the guy that's running 39th and telling you hes driving for someone and its the best just go check it out and you will know. I hope that helps


Not to start an argument, but with wgt tires it doesn't matter what brand you use. Every single tire manufacture is supposed to use the same rubber, so it is a truley 'spec' tire. And it also depends weather you are running 1/10th or 1/12th scale cars, as I have found the jaco 1/12th scale tires to work better


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

camodeen said:


> Not to start an argument, but with wgt tires it doesn't matter what brand you use. Every single tire manufacture is supposed to use the same rubber, so it is a truley 'spec' tire. And it also depends weather you are running 1/10th or 1/12th scale cars, as I have found the jaco 1/12th scale tires to work better


This is why I like running WGT tires.
I don't have to carry 23 different foam compounds to the track.

Hobbywing speedo and Mamba speedo is the best!


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

Again just listen to the staring line up in all class's and then you can tell whats best there not going to a race of that level with no 2 class equipment I promise you if there equal you going to hear 50% of the product if its junk you will not hear it called out no mater what it is


----------



## Brad Boling (Jan 29, 2005)

I can tell you on my chassis dyno that the mamba turned the most rpms with the lowest amp draw. 

This is testing a tekin RSpro, Hobbywing V3, an a Mamba. 17.5 blinky truck - d3.5.

I am sure other people will get different results. Those were mine.


----------

